# Electric Goggles EG1S, EG2's or EG2.5?



## Ronixish (Sep 3, 2010)

I want to buy some Electric goggles but can't secide between EG1S, EG2 or EG2.5? I like the EG2's but they seem kind of big and the EG2.5's are kind of wierd shaped I think The EG1S would be my last choice. Which would you prefer?


----------



## Keelayz (Nov 1, 2010)

I bought a pair of EG1s for tm out yet but his season. Haven't taken theI like them a lot. They are pretty big themselves. From what I've seen of the EG2's they are huge. I can post a picture of me wearing my EG1s for you if you want to compare.

The triple layer foam is really comfortable on your face. The strap is a little short. I have to expand it all the way to get it to fit around my helmet. It still fits but won't stay on top of my helmet when I take them off. Not a real problem though as I plan on having them on most of the time.

Also if you don't care much about style from what I've been told the 09/10 EG1s are the exact same as the new ones and cost about $80 less.


----------



## Ronixish (Sep 3, 2010)

Are your goggles last years or this years? and if you'd post a pic that be awesome.


----------



## Puggy (Oct 7, 2010)

Well I just purchased a pair of EG2 that has a malfunctioning strap from my dealer, I got 40% off of them and am now sending them to Electric to get them replaced with some fresh new ones for free! The EG2 are absolutely massive, however if you plan on wearing a brain bucket no big deal. And even compared to the Smith I/O or the Von Zipper Phenon (my second pick). They aren't that much bigger or awkward looking at all. You also get peripheral vision out the ass cause they're huge! They're real comfortable and will follow the contour of almost any helmet (why I didn't get the Phenons). I can post some pictures but it wouldn't be for a few weeks so I can't really hope you out at the moment.


----------



## Keelayz (Nov 1, 2010)

Here are my Electric EG1S's. They are last year's model but from what I've been told the only difference is the color designs.


----------



## Ronixish (Sep 3, 2010)

thanks man those look pretty awesome I think maybe I'll get the EG1S.


----------



## InfiniteEclipse (Jan 2, 2009)

:thumbsup: they do look pretty awesome


----------

